# Egress window has bolts in my walls



## Lyles (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is right place to post this, but I'll start here.  We own a house built in 1959.  We recently replaced the little window in the basement with an Egress escape window as our daughter wants her room down there.  Window looks great.  However, they did not inform us that there would be these six huge bolts with plates in the wall beside the window (to bolt the concrete structure outside of window to the house).  THe contractor told us most people put sheet rock over it; but the wall is already finished (and was already painted) and we really don't want the expense of doing that.   Does anyone know of anything that could be made to dress this up anyway?  We had thought of making some sort of wooden box to cover them, either six little boxes or two long boxes on each side.  We are at a loss to know what to do with it;  it really is NOT attractive!  Thanks!


----------



## hondadrv24 (Aug 16, 2008)

i kinda like the idea of two boxes on each side of the window, it would seem like shutters on the inside


----------



## erndog (Aug 17, 2008)

If the bolts don't stick out too far you could rip a groove inthe back of a thicker board and do an upper and lower piece to frame in the window.
   Just a thought


----------

